
Cyril Megem: One man army game Dev - kelvin0
http://warshift.com/faq
======
kelvin0
From the FAQ

"Who's developing the WARSHIFT?

This project is being developed by one person - Cyril Megem, who is both
artist, game designer and programmer in this project. He worked hard to
implement many his and community's innovative ideas in this game."

